# Help me find a 40-ish foot pilothouse



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

In the continued search for _"the perfect boat"_ we have a couple of good contenders, but I want to be sure we're not missing a make/model with our searches. Also, I'm mostly searching yachtworld, but if the perfect boat model exists, but is not currently for sale, I wouldn't know about it unless I asked....

Requirements:
-Pilothouse with steering station. Must have good visibility to steer from this location. 
-Berths for 2 adults and 2 kids, occasionally 1-2 guests. 
-big fuel tankage
-divided rig, preferably a ketch
-exterior cockpit steering location and place to relax/entertain in warm climes
-blue water capable for milk run and circumnavigating Australia
-must be smaller than my current boat (50' and 30,000lbs)
-must be easier to dock than my current boat (full keel formosa 41)
-must be easy to walk around on deck and stay onboard

Nice to have:
-really good sailing performance
-lots of the offshore equipment already bought/installed
-solid rails instead of lifelines

MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22's Brewer PH 40 is one good, but relatively rare candidate.

The Cooper 416 might also fit your bill, and there's quite a few around this area since they were built here.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Corbin 39 See Corbin 39 Owners Group of Canada and the United States
Described as Bluewater cruiser with some unusual construction features.

There is one on EBAY USA as an " as minor project" cheap for a Corbin.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

These are right in your neighborhood. Nice lines and might be ones you already looked at?

2001 Jeanneau Deck Salon Sail Boat For Sale 

1985 Siltala Yachts - Nauticat 40 Sail Boat For Sale

Good luck...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

If you hit megabucks the Bruckmann 50 is a pisser of a boat Also Outbound just came out with a raised deck version designed by Bob Perry. Find you end up steering with the AP so having a inside wheel may be over rated


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

When we were on the hunt Sceptre was high on the list as was Dehler DS41.

1984 Sceptre 41 Sail New and Used Boats for Sale - au.yachtworld.com

2000 Dehler 41DS Sail New and Used Boats for Sale - au.yachtworld.com

Neither though are inexpensive.

I was also a fan of the Brewer (see Fast's post above)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Hehe how about this puppy. 1,200gal fuel tank. I calculated that I could motor from Seattle to Sydney DIRECT on one tank of gas....

Willard 40 Pilothouse Motorsailer for sale, 12.19m, 1977 | BoatshedSeattle.com

Thanks for the links so far. It's amazing how few pilothouse sailboats are made with a good steering station down below. Many have windows and a raised saloon, but no steering station, some have a wheel in the living room, but few have a real steering station below.

MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Willard looks more MOTOR than sailer...

The standard Sceptre 41s have inside steering, we know several people who own them. Solid, high quality boats but the visibility is not excellent from the helm. The last few built became '43s' with a sugar scoop transom. The very last one built they redesigned the deck mold and raised the house about 4 inches, bigger windows and good visibility from below. It's a one-off, though, and at present still the last of them. Also owned by friends of ours.

I do think, though that both the Sceptre and the Cooper sail pretty well, and the Cooper with it's 14 foot beam is huge. Cooper also built a few Cooper 501s, which is IMO where the 'look' comes into its own.

There is a pretty good pilothouse thread somewhere here on the site.
Found it:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...69553-lets-talk-motorsailers-pilothouses.html


----------



## seapilot (Dec 4, 2007)

although there aren't very many out there and they are pricey, take a look at the Cabo Rico 42 PH or maybe the 45 Pilothouse... inside steering, good visability (except right under the bow).... The company isn't as solid as we would like, but the components and workmanship are top drawer. Both are Cutters, great capacity for stowage, fuel and water, absolutely blue water.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I was really impressed with jrd's Brewer, and was looking to buy a similar boat myself..

This one has been on Yachtworld for several years
https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/19.../Cruising/St.-Maarten-St.-Martin#.Uyd12Hd1F8F

Swiftsure yachts in Seattle has sold two of them in the past few years
Swiftsure Yachts | Providing premium service to the customer interested in buying or selling a high quality yacht


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

That one was on the market when we were looking some three years back . The one we were looking at had some problems with teak deck and softness in the PH sides. Had we been living in the PNW we may well have bought her but not at this distance.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

+1 on the cabo Rico. Never been on a pilot house but the 38 is sweet.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

What I am looking for seems really rare..... Strange, there is lots of sailing to be done in areas where one might want to steer from indoors....

The Septre looks like it does have a wheel down below, but you'd have to be standing on the couch to steer from it. Now that's strange.... I was hoping for something with a seat, a wheel, and maybe even a place to put a chart. I'd like to steer from the pilothouse often, rather than once in a blue moon.

Many of the other contenders like the brewer look great, but fall down with the prospect of where to put the kids. A V-berth and a double berth would be adequate, but the brewer doesn't have a traditional V berth but rather an angled double. I doubt two boys would want to actually share a bed for several years. I also don't want to be turning a berth in the salon into a bed and back on a daily basis for years, so pilot berths and the like aren't much help either. Another option would be a v-berth and 2 quarter-berths. 

I should also probably say that my wife and I haven't agreed on a budget exactly, but I know for sure it's below $150,000. More likely 1/2 of that....

Keep 'em coming. I know someone knows of the perfect boat!

MedSailor


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

I'm a fan of CC's and have always liked the Salar 40.

Salar boats for sale - www.yachtworld.co.uk


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> What I am looking for seems really rare..... Strange, there is lots of sailing to be done in areas where one might want to steer from indoors....
> 
> The Septre looks like it does have a wheel down below, but you'd have to be standing on the couch to steer from it. Now that's strange.... I was hoping for something with a seat, a wheel, and maybe even a place to put a chart. I'd like to steer from the pilothouse often, rather than once in a blue moon.
> 
> ...


In my searches I've found little in the way of pilothouses... but here is one if you haven't seen it yet in your search...

1988 Slocum 43


----------



## windmagic (Aug 16, 2013)

I own a van de stadt norman 40ft. Mine does not have steering inside but many do . We are very happy with the sailing ability of the yacht . They are mainly steel ,with a few aluminum ones .huge fuel and water tanks , nice big engine, 3 cabins ,fantastic visibility from inside . If you google it you will find a few for sale


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

Would you be interested in a fisher 37?


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

What about a nauticat ?


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

I have finally given up my search for this very type of boat as they are few and far between. If i only had another $100 k... anyhow i am familiar a with all of the pilothouse sailboats on the west coast for sale. I have even been on many of them. 38 ft is more common . 40 less common. Garbage boats are very common.
let me know how I can help.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We know a couple currently cruising the Caribbean in one of these:

Nautilus 40 Pilothouse Sloop


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How about any of these:

Fischer 34/37
Island Packet SP Cruiser
Pacific Seacraft 40PH

What's your budget?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Many of the other contenders like the brewer look great, but fall down with the prospect of where to put the kids. A V-berth and a double berth would be adequate, but the brewer doesn't have a traditional V berth but rather an angled double. I doubt two boys would want to actually share a bed for several years. I also don't want to be turning a berth in the salon into a bed and back on a daily basis for years, so pilot berths and the like aren't much help either. Another option would be a v-berth and 2 quarter-berths.
> 
> MedSailor


The Brewer has a V berth AND a second double berth. Also a pilot-ish berth opposit the mid-cabin.

I really liked the Nauticat 39 when I was looking, but they are well out of your range.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Like looking for a needle in a haystack, eh? Hard to find the right combination at the right price in a pilothouse. With an unlimited budget, no problem (Amazon, Waterline, Nauticat, Cabo Rico, etc). Trying to find something for $100K is tough, especially if you want it "now". The Sceptre's are very nice and well built and the one I was on had adequate visibility from the pilothouse and had a full helm (not just a joystick), they came with different floor plans (the raised dinette would be a requirement for me - visibility). They hold their value though and I don't think you'll find one in your price range (they also have a very straight shear line, I like curves ). Same with the Nauticat 39, beautiful boat that fits all of your requirements but pricey (one of my personal favorites). Our Brewer (Puget Pilot, Three Seas = same) would also be a good choice if you could find one and depending on condition might be in the right price range. Definitely built to cross oceans, dedicated full helm in the PH and a nice cockpit (not large by todays standards but large enough to stretch out in). You mentioned the Vberth/double and with a little carpentry you could remove the small amount of cabinetry on the starboard side and have a traditional Vberth. It's a sloop though (ours is cutter rigged with RF staysail) with a removable forestay and you wanted a ketch. They have teak decks, we removed ours, but if you aren't going to stay in the soggy PNW it might not be an issue (our core was dry). There is the Valiant 40 PH, but generally I think you have to be OK with the blister issues from the resin that was used (I don't know much about them). Ron mentioned the Nautilus and there were a couple of them around when we were looking for our boat, but I don't know much about them either.
That Brewer that has been for sale on YW forever has had structural bulkheads removed to create an "entertainment center", I'd steer clear of it.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey everybody, thanks again for your replies! 

Lets call my budget $140,000. My wife and I were talking last night, and somewhat to my surprise, she's on board to spend quite a bit more than I was expecting. I'm the less conservative one with the money around here and am the more boat crazy one, so I didn't protest.  We agreed not to spend more on our boat than we did on our house, which was just over 140. 

The fisher 37 is a boat we haven't been aboard yet. My wife really likes the look of it from the pictures. I both like it and I don't. I like sturdy, don't get me wrong, but it's a little too much like an icebreaker for a downwind trip in my book. I also think it would be a little too closed up for the warmer climates. In fact, the one in San Diego doesn't even have an external cockpit! I also don't like that they're 35,000lbs (5,000lbs more than my current boat) and also a full keel with a prop in an apeture. Sounds as hard, or harder to dock than what I have.

My wife and I like the nauticat 38 and there are a couple around at the upper end of our price range. What I don't know though is if they have blister issues and if so, what's involved with that. I also don't know if they're safe to take offshore with those big doors and windows. If they're safe to take offshore and don't have hull leprosy, they might be a good candidate. I might like a little more performance, but the wife would buy one in a heartbeat I think. 

Off to look at the other suggestions in more detail....

MedSailor


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Medsailor,
I posted a reply on your other thread about Nauticats just to give you an idea of the 2 separate lines of boats that Nauticat puts out.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's one..
Swiftsure Yachts (Seattle, WA)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Here's one..
> Swiftsure Yachts (Seattle, WA)


Oh, I like that boat alright, and I've heard of that "Perry" guy. 

This is a perfect example of a boat that meets most of my needs but fails on a deal-breaking criteria. Where do we put the kids? It's got a V-berth that could house 2 kids, or us 2 adults, but the only other berth is the main pilothouse salon table that converts into a double. I plan to live on the boat for 5 years or so, and don't want to be sleeping in the living room for that long.

Sigh.... nice boat though. Maybe I should send the kids to boarding school...

MedSailor


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Sigh.... nice boat though. Maybe I should send the kids to boarding school...
> 
> MedSailor


There's always medical experiments for the lot of them...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

djodenda said:


> Here's one..
> Swiftsure Yachts (Seattle, WA)


Now that's is.a.beautiful boat! And he would have money left over to outfit it.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

We went this same route and after looking and and nearly buying one we ended up without a pilot house. 

Not sure I am sorry. They have pluses and minuses. We looked for a couple of years.

We looked at a lot of custom built steel or aluminum boats. 

Only one that would truly have tempted me came up at my very marina in Newfoundland after we had already bought.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Another thought if you can find it is a Endurance38.( think also called Belluire 38) Believe most were made in Spain but a polsih boatbuilder made a few in Wareham MA. Has all the features you desire and strongly made. Believe there are other Peter Ibold designs that also fit your needs.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you should look for a Baba aka Panda aka Tashiba 40 PH model.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

bobperry said:


> I think you should look for a Baba aka Panda aka Tashiba 40 PH model.


Ummmm Somehow I feel this poster is......ummmmmm.....what shall we say....... tooting his own horn?!?!? or something to that nature! not sure it should be taken toooooooooo seriously.................

If you believe the above, I have an active volcano in SW warshington or is that washtaxington I can sell you!

Marty


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Baba 40 PH model is a very well built, strong and good sailing boat that has an excellent accommodation layout. I would endorse it if it were not my design. people that know me know I am pretty objective about this stuff.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

1987 Mao Ta Lumber and Yacht Co Brewer 42 Designed by Ted Brewer sailboat for sale in North Carolina


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Bob for the PH Baba recommendation. I didn't know you made a pilothouse Baba 40. I've also been beaten by Airloom in enough races to know that the Baba 40's sail very, very well. 

The only Baba 40 PH that I could find on the market was a fine specimine indeed, and would fit the bill, but was way out of my price range and on the wrong coast. Bob, how many of them were built? It would give me an idea of if they will ever appear for sale. 

Also, don't mind Marty. He's probably been beaten enough times by Airloom the "furniture boat" that he's just butt-hurt. 

I also had a rare opportunity to see a Tyana 37 PH in the water right next to a regular Tyana. There's things I like about the Tyana 37, but some I don't. It's lingering as a contender though...

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bob77903 said:


> 1987 Mao Ta Lumber and Yacht Co Brewer 42 Designed by Ted Brewer sailboat for sale in North Carolina


Nice looking boat! In the price range too. It's on the wrong coast, but that could be rectified. If I'm correct though, this boat has a double bed up forward and a queen in the aft stateroom. I wish it had a regular V-berth up forward so the 2 kids could each have their own bed. I doubt they'll want to cuddle up in a double for years....

I also wonder why the condition is listed as "fair".... Hmmm......

MedSailor


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Med:
I'm pals with Marty. He puts up with me and I put up with him. It's kind of a mutual "put up" society.

I'm not sure how many Baba's were built in both configs. I'd say around 75 boats in all. Yes, they sail remarkably well. When someone bad moths full keel boats I suggest they go sail a Baba 40. The boat is beautifully balanced and a demon in a breeze.

They probably built a dozen PH models. I think its one of the best layouts I ever did. But I probably had old Bob Berg directing my pencil so he deserves much of the credit.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

HEY! SOMEBODY had to give ol Bob a ration about that self inflicting push of his own boat now did we not?!!?!?!?????

I've seen Tim drive airloom very well thru the years. He has a lot of respect among racers IMHO locally for how well he has done. 

There is a non pilot house boat 2 slips away from dodenda, shat joke that poor thing is. The owner should sell her so she can rid of that" I KID YOU NOT! 4-5' piece of brown alae seaweed on the rudder. There is also a 4" diam chunk of barnacles near there too.

Horrible!

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Med,

While at a swiftsure brokers office on bainbridge today, he had a pic of a "Perry"38 pilot house. Boat was even sailing in th epic! Not sure who or what "Perry" is, but I have to admit, I liked the look of it. Price seemed decent at ~$80K IIRC. Not sure how it would be other than that. That Perry dude may be able to chime in on how well that boat would be vs the baba 40ph.

Marty


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Marty:
That's the Mntra 38 ph version built in Seattle by Mantra Marine about 35 years ago. It's a very good sailing boat but it has far less internal volume than a Baba 40 ph.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I've looked at that boat online a few times. It's one of the few pilothouse sailboat deigns that doesn't totally look like crap and you may even be able to see from the pilothouse station. It just doesn't have the right arrangement of berths for 2 kids and to adults for us to live on for so many years though. Sigh.... 

Maybe I just need to win that lottery and have bob design us a boat... yeah, that'd be sweet! 

MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wonder if any Fairweather 39s (kind of Passport 40 with a raised deck/salon) were built with inside steering?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Med,

glad you liked the look of the boat, as I did too. One of the few PH boats at a glance that was not overly pilot house and ugly as you say. I'm not generally speaking a fan of how PH or center cockpit boats look. This was a nice looking PH. One I would not have an issue being seen in.

I just happen to see the pic, quickly then was out the door. Did not get a chance to figure out if it might work or no. Back to the Baba option or some others. At some point in time with no kids, or myself/spouse this option may be a good on.

Marty


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

The Fairweather Mariner is a good boat but it does not have the visibility forward to make inside steering practical.


----------



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

I had the same features I wanted in a boat and it has taken me 17 years

To find the right boat

The boat you want is one of three:


1) cal cruising 46

2) oyster 49 pilot house

3) taswell 49 all season




I got choice 1



Edwin


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

edwmama said:


> I had the same features I wanted in a boat and it has taken me 17 years
> 
> To find the right boat
> 
> ...


Interesting.... I wasn't aware of some of these models. Choice one looks like _you could actually see from below_ (a rarity). Choice one doesn't look like it has 4 dedicated berths though....

MedSailor


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Med,

This looks like a well cared for, ready to go vessel, a little over budget; but who knows.

Baba, PH

Used Yacht Detail - Alibi Yachts


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you thought about the belluire 41. I have been on the Peter Ibold version and it was quite nice. There was a polish chap in wareham mass who made a few peter ibold pilot houses as well. Kaz something.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

outbound said:


> Have you thought about the belluire 41. I have been on the Peter Ibold version and it was quite nice. There was a polish chap in wareham mass who made a few peter ibold pilot houses as well. Kaz something.


Looks like a nice boat, but I don't see an inside steering station.

MedSailor


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

My bad. One I was on had engine controls, AP and screen inside. No wheel so not truly a polite house. Prettiest polite house I ever saw was the Bruckmann 50 that was on the mooring 2 up from me when I was in Marion, MA. Was never on it so can't comment about the inside but looked real nice from the outside. Would think big bucks.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Bruckmann 50 and the earlier Northeast 400 built by Cabo Rico were both designed by Mark Ellis and both very well built. Fabulous boats but not cheap which is why they are not common. The Northeast strikes me as just about a perfect coastal cruising boat for a couple.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

outbound said:


> My bad. One I was on had engine controls, AP and screen inside. No wheel so not truly a polite house. Prettiest polite house I ever saw ....


As opposed to a rude house sailboat???    (#@$^%** autocorrect?)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

killarney_sailor said:


> Bruckmann 50 and the earlier Northeast 400 built by Cabo Rico were both designed by Mark Ellis and both very well built. Fabulous boats but not cheap which is why they are not common. The Northeast strikes me as just about a perfect coastal cruising boat for a couple.


Amen. Especially up here where the weather rarely cooperates.

https://www.48north.com/mar98/northeast400.htm

Medsailor


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but Trintella makes good-looking pilothouse boats:

1997 Trintella 47 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Of course, whether it fits your budget is another question.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Med... Can't recall, but did you ever look at the Cooper/USyachts 416/42 PH sailboats? Should be a few available here in the PNW..

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Coop...IO9fdoAS1o4KYAQ&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=925

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1982/Cooper-416-2405133/Poulsbo/WA/United-States#.U3EM6PldXAk

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1981/Cooper-416-2639521/Port-Ludlow/WA/United-States#.U3EM_fldXAk


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Faster said:


> Med... Can't recall, but did you ever look at the Cooper/USyachts 416/42 PH sailboats? Should be a few available here in the PNW..
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=Coop...IO9fdoAS1o4KYAQ&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=925
> 
> ...


You know, we discounted them early on in favor of other things, but things have changed.... They might be worth looking at again. Thanks Faster.

zeilfanaat,

That boat could be in the price range if we sell our first born, which considering he is approaching 2 now, is looking like a better option by the day....

Gorgeous boat (though not my style), but still, no berths for 2 adults and 2 kids unless they sleep together in bed. Hey, WAIT! If we have to sell the firstborn to buy the boat, we no longer need all the extra berths! Genius! I'm off to make some phone calls!

MedSailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> You know, we discounted them early on in favor of other things, but things have changed.... They might be worth looking at again. Thanks Faster.
> 
> zeilfanaat,
> 
> ...


So how much can you get for a first born? Mine is about to start college at $62,000+ a year, might get a double bang from that! (good thing he has scholarships!)


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

We fell in love with these back when our search was same as yours. Price just kept getting in the way.  These were our favorites. The Sirus

Sirius-Werft Plön | Ambra (Sirius 36 DS) | Details



















Bit pricy though and on the wrong side of the pond to boot. But perfect if you need a pilot house with more accommodations.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Med,

While in PT today, Sea Marine has two PH style boats for sail. One looks more MOTOR-sailor, the other looks like it might actually be able to sail. 

Might be worth a look online if they have a site. Or a phone call.

Marty


----------



## Twilight42 (May 15, 2014)

Dear Medsailor,

I am trying to sell my westsail 42 Twilight, please check her out she might meet your needs. Westsailparts.com.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, how about this for a different idea. 41 CT Pilot House  Real nice one up Seward right now. You will feel right at home. Wood masts and booms, heck wood everywhere!

But seriously it does kinda solve one issue. Nice V berth for you and the Mrs and a cabin with bunks for the boys. My wife and I would sure like to find more layouts like this for us and the girls.

At the least it would feel familiar right?


----------



## the ozz (Mar 15, 2015)

I am new here and was wondering if "Med Sailor" ever found his PH?

Brian
the Ozz


----------



## the ozz (Mar 15, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how I can write JRD22 re his Brewer PH?

The Ozz


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

the ozz said:


> I am new here and was wondering if "Med Sailor" ever found his PH?
> 
> Brian
> the Ozz


Great timing. I DID just deliver home to my slip yesterday my 1985 Nauticat 40. For a very long tale of how the shipping and receiving of the boat went rather poorly, see the "I hate boats" thread.

I continue to be amazed at the lack of pilothouse sailboats with good visibility from below. Around here there are a large quantity of boats with HUGE canvas enclosures, which would suggest to me that there is a demand for good pilothouse designs.

I still like the Nauticat 38, but probably not if you're going off shore or really care about sailing performance. There's also a nice Nauticat 43 up here for sale at a good price. I seriously considered buying it, so PM me if it interests you.

MedSailor


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I just saw that Tim Lackey is selling the Fisher 30 pilothouse ketch he's been restoring for himself for the past four years. He has painstakingly documented the condition and renovation of this beautiful boat on his website since he bought her. Anyone with an interest in the restoration or even just maintenance of an older sailboat will be totally fascinated by Tim's website.

The link for the motorsailer is here:

The Motorsailer Project | Project Logs

Tim's general website for his classic plastic restoration business is here:

Lackey Sailing LLC | Restoring and Rebuilding Great Boats

I have no connection to Tim at all; I've never met or communicated with him. I ran across his website by accident years ago, and I've followed his progress on the restoration of many boats. Enjoy.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Ha this is a crack up , this Fisher 29 is my buddy Karl , at the helm of Manatee . Fisher's are cool , I think they made a 37', it helps if you have real sails made up . Quote Karl " they come with bed sheets" . https://www.google.com/search?q=fis...yatch.com%2Ftag%2F1976%2Fpage%2F24%2F;533;400 By the way he had sellers remorse and never sold it .


----------



## paulanthony (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is a nice one that may tick your boxes.

Cabo Rico Northeast 400 boat for sale


----------



## Japheth (Nov 13, 2016)

Are you still looking? I have a Brewer 40 Pilothouse Cutter with a full vee birth and two bunk beds in the cabin across from the settee. It is definitely an off shore cruising sail (not motor sail) boat.


----------

